# Review: Protecting the King



## Tames D (Dec 8, 2007)

I haven't seen this film yet. Unfortunatley there is no mention (review) of the epak scenes in the movie.
http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/review.php?ID=30578


----------



## John Bishop (Dec 8, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I haven't seen this film yet. Unfortunatley there is no mention (review) of the epak scenes in the movie.
> http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/review.php?ID=30578



Well that review just about sums up the reason the film went straight to DVD in the U.S.  
There's about 3-5 minutes of kenpo scenes in the movie, mostly done by Larry Tatum.  Obviously Larry looks good in the short demos, but that about it for the martial arts scenes.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 9, 2007)

I just saw it & came in here to get EPAK folks' thoughts. Not being a Kenpo guy, but knowing who a few folks are, I thought it very strange that they'd use Larry Tatum to play Ed Parker & have Ed Parker jr. sit next to the lead character during that scene. EP jr certainly looks like his dad. It seemed disrespectful to me to do that.

In the director's commentary (the director IS the real life main character) he said that Mr. Tatum is his real life instructor. Perhaps that is why...but it still seemed odd to me to have the son of the guy next to him.


----------

